# suche hobbybiker/innen aus f-dorf/hg



## WyattEarp (31. Oktober 2004)

dies ist eine aufforderung an alle f-dorfer-, hg-ler und -innen, die es 1-2x die woche diesen kleinen mann im ohr haben, der dauernt "komm uffn bersch" ruft...
scheiszt aufs wetter und meldet euch....


----------



## Korbinator (31. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Den kleinen Mann im Ohr hab´ ich permanent, nur nicht immer die Zeit ihm zu folgen. Ich wohne in F-Dorf, von daher passt´s.
Welcher Abart des Bikens frönst Du denn? Deinem Bike in der Signatur nach eher Cross-Country, oder?! Und wo fährst Du meist bzw. am liebsten? Und nicht unwichtig: wann? Ich habe vor, ggf. morgen gegen Mittag eine kleine Tour zu starten.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (31. Oktober 2004)

grüß gott,
komm aus Neu-Anspach, das ist ein paar kilometer weit weg, aber wir könnten uns ja irgendwo treffen. bin zwar erst 14, fahr aber ne mänge, bin auch im racing-team und hab spaß am biken......also falls du kein reinrassiger racer bist, glaub ich würde ich noch mithalten können.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## fatali (1. November 2004)

warste schon bei go crazy??


----------



## Babu (1. November 2004)

jo, aber erst 1mal, aber jegtzt is es mir zu teuer geworden.

(ich weis niocht, meinst du mich?)


----------



## sipemue (12. November 2004)

Hallo,
komme aus Petterweil, also nach F-Dorf nur einen Sprung weg!

Suche auch noch ...
a) einen fitten MTB-Partner, der nicht gleich am ersten Hügel schlapp macht und auch gerne mal länger im Sattel sitzt
b) jmd, der auch mal bei schlechten Wetter Spass+Freude am Biken hat und auch gerne mal abends im Dunkel nochmal eine Runde um den Herzberg o.ä. dreht
c) der auch gerne mal für ein verlängerte Wochenende in die Alpen fährt und sein Zelt oder eine einfach Berghütte jedem Hotel vorzieht
d) der zwar sein MTB ehrt, aber mit dem man sich abends bei einer Tasse Tee auch noch über was anderes unterhalten kann

Wäre klasse, wenn es da jmd gibt! 
Achja, soviel noch zu mir:
27 jung und bevorzuge CC und Marathon. 
Für nächstes Jahr geplant: 24h Rennen (wahrscheinlich das bei Limburg) alleine durchstehen  

@WyattEarp:
Tauchen gehe ich auch gerne


----------



## homburger (30. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,
ich wohne ebenfalls in eurer Gegend, genauer in Bad Homburg. Im Moment bin ich regelmäßig ab Donnerstag hier und studiere die übrige Zeit noch bis März in Dortmund. Ich mache mir auch schon die ganze Zeit Gedanken wie man mal ein paar Menschen mobilisieren kann um nicht ständig allein unterwegs sein zu müssen. Ab März also und insbesondere wenn es wieder Eis und Schneefrei ist im Taunus werde ich bestimmt täglich meine Runden drehen. Ich würde gerne die Bike Challenge mal mitfahren, ist doch quasi vor der Haustür und Rennen, oder zumindest organisierte Veranstaltungen dieser Art habe ich auf dem Rad bislang noch nicht beigewohnt. Dementsprechend versuche ich micht vorzubereiten.
Also mich nervt der gefrorene Schnee gerade noch etwas, obwohl ich ansonsten kein Klima scheue. Macht Ihr denn sonst keinen Ausgleich? Ich gehe meist auf die Rolle, oder laufen. In Dortmund bin ich auch ab und an im Studio auf dem Spinning Bike (das ist vielleicht langweilig...). Bin froh, wenn der Frühling kommt! Also, wenn irgendwer in den nächsten Tagen lust verspürt mal ´ne Runde zu drehen könnte man sich doch in Richtung Saalburg bewegen und den Feldberg angreifen, oder so... Ich bin im Schnee noch nicht gefahren, geht das gut mit normalen Reifen? Wenn ich nicht mithalten kann fahre ich halt wieder nach Hause...

Also, sagt doch einfach bescheid.

Bis dahin

Sven


----------



## Babu (30. Dezember 2004)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> ich wohne ebenfalls in eurer Gegend, genauer in Bad Homburg. Im Moment bin ich regelmäßig ab Donnerstag hier und studiere die übrige Zeit noch bis März in Dortmund. Ich mache mir auch schon die ganze Zeit Gedanken wie man mal ein paar Menschen mobilisieren kann um nicht ständig allein unterwegs sein zu müssen. Ab März also und insbesondere wenn es wieder Eis und Schneefrei ist im Taunus werde ich bestimmt täglich meine Runden drehen. Ich würde gerne die Bike Challenge mal mitfahren, ist doch quasi vor der Haustür und Rennen, oder zumindest organisierte Veranstaltungen dieser Art habe ich auf dem Rad bislang noch nicht beigewohnt. Dementsprechend versuche ich micht vorzubereiten.
> Also mich nervt der gefrorene Schnee gerade noch etwas, obwohl ich ansonsten kein Klima scheue. Macht Ihr denn sonst keinen Ausgleich? Ich gehe meist auf die Rolle, oder laufen. In Dortmund bin ich auch ab und an im Studio auf dem Spinning Bike (das ist vielleicht langweilig...). Bin froh, wenn der Frühling kommt! Also, wenn irgendwer in den nächsten Tagen lust verspürt mal ´ne Runde zu drehen könnte man sich doch in Richtung Saalburg bewegen und den Feldberg angreifen, oder so... Ich bin im Schnee noch nicht gefahren, geht das gut mit normalen Reifen? Wenn ich nicht mithalten kann fahre ich halt wieder nach Hause...
> 
> ...




aaaalso, ich bin gestern, heute, vorgestern und eigentlich fast jeden tag beim feldberg und umgebung. also heute war es super, da der schnee noch nicht so platt getrampelt wurde. es ist zwar relativ anstrengen, macht aber auch super spaß (das summen der reifen   im schnee). als belohnung, ras ich dann immer die skipiste runter. heute hats mir sogar so doll gefallen, dass ich wieder (die skipiste) hochgefahren bin, nur um nochmal runter zu brettern.
also ich find im schnee fahren macht einfach nur spaß. allerdings sollte man eine schneetour nie mit trainingshintergründen beginnen, da die krafteinteilung und die komplette fahrweise ganz anders ist, daher nur, wenn man einfach mal eine tour drehen möchte. 
ich bin zwar erst 14 und bin vielleicht nicht der schnellste, falls du aber lust haben solltest, kann ich dich mal die tage bei der saalburg aufsammeln.
nur nicht am 1. januar, da muss ich mich ertmal von den silvester-strapazen erholen.
aber sonst kann ich eigentlich bis febraur, da fang ich wieder an nach trainingsplan zu fahren, immer.

gruß

babu


----------



## homburger (31. Dezember 2004)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich werde ab März auch mal versuchen nach Trainingsplan zu fahren, mal sehen wie weit ich komme...  Im Moment nehme ich das mit meinen Ausfahrten auch nicht so ernst und Angst mich zu verausgaben habe ich auch nicht. An der Hohemark und somit um den Feldberg habe ich mich gerade bewegt, allerdings per Pedes und mich gut ein dutzend mal beinahe vorbildlich auf die Fresse gelegt. Es war durchgehend gefrorener, plattgelatschter Schneematsch, ein wiederlicher Untergrund. Trotzdem habe ich ein paar Reifenspuren von MTB´s in der Suppe ausmachen können und keine Verletzten gefunden. Scheint also nicht ganz so schlimm zu sein. Meinetwegen können wir gerne im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal ´ne Runde drehen. Am Montag bin ich wahrscheinlich an die Klingel gefesselt, da kommt der neue Trockner :-( Aber am Dienstag würde ich Dein Angebot gern annehmen und an der Saalburg sein, wenn Du willst. Ich denke, dass kann doch auch als Aufruf an alle anderen in der Gegend gelten, oder? Streckenlänge und Tempo ist mir Wurscht. Wenn ich nicht mehr kann bleibe ich halt sitzen und warte bis jemand kommt der mich nach Hause trägt.

Bis später

Sven


----------



## Babu (31. Dezember 2004)

dann würde ich dienstag um 12 uhr sagen


----------



## homburger (1. Januar 2005)

Sehr schön, bin dann um zwölf an der Saalburg. Sagen wir an der Bushaltestelle, falls da gerade eine Horde anderer Biker ´rumstreunt...
Also, auch noch mal ein Aufruf an alle anderen die Lust verspüren und noch Urlaub haben: Dienstag 12:00h an der Saalburg.
Also dann bis später Babu

Gruss

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (1. Januar 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, bin dann um zwölf an der Saalburg. Sagen wir an der Bushaltestelle, falls da gerade eine Horde anderer Biker ´rumstreunt...
> Also, auch noch mal ein Aufruf an alle anderen die Lust verspüren und noch Urlaub haben: Dienstag 12:00h an der Saalburg.
> Also dann bis später Babu
> 
> ...



ok, dann um 12 uhr an der saalburg


----------



## Babu (2. Januar 2005)

@homburger

schau mal in dein postfach, du hast ne PM


----------



## wolflack (6. Januar 2005)

hey, cool, das werden ja immer mehr. Zu "sipemue" habe ich ja schon Kontakt aufgenommen, ich wäre bei einer Tour ab dem 15./16. Januar dabei. Kann ruhig auch etwas länegr werden, 60 -70 km, über 1500 Höhenmeter, DENN: LEIDEN IST GEIL. Schlage eine Tour über den Steinkopf bei Rosbach, Wehrheim, Saalburg, Feldberg, Altkönig, Hohe Mark zurück nach F-Dorf vor.
Ciao


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

also ihr wenn nicht vorhabt einen schnitt von 16/17 zu fahren, dann bin ich dabei, aber auch nur dann


----------



## wolflack (6. Januar 2005)

Hi Babu, ist Dir der Schnitt von 16/17 zu langsam oder zu schnell. Mit Gruppenzwang kriege ich vielleicht auch einen 20er Schnitt hin, obwohl ich ja schon ein alter Sack bin.


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

wolflack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Babu, ist Dir der Schnitt von 16/17 zu langsam oder zu schnell. Mit Gruppenzwang kriege ich vielleicht auch einen 20er Schnitt hin, obwohl ich ja schon ein alter Sack bin.



 eher zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolflack (6. Januar 2005)

hab g'rad noch 'mal nachgesehen, wie lange ich für diese Tour gebraucht habe:
http://de.geocities.com/wolflack/taunus_mtb/taunus_mtb_tour.htm
Da hatte ich einen Schnitt von 14,1 - 16 bis 17 wäre bei den teilweisen heftigen Steigungen (z.B. von der Lochmühle zur Saalburg) verdammt fix. 20er Schnitt würde ich wohl auch mit Gruppendynamik nicht schaffen, muß mich korrigieren. 
24/25er Schnitt schaffe ich nur mit dem Rennrad, z.B. Vulkanradweg mit 115,5 km in 4,75 Std.
Also kannste locker mitfahren.


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2005)

keine angst, wolf ...

babu hält einen 16er schnitt locker. der ist noch jung und fit     

@babu
schön, dass du immer so bescheiden bist    (mal abgesehen von deinen geschätzten 120000 hm/Jahr trainingsleistung  )


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst, wolf ...
> 
> babu hält einen 16er schnitt locker. der ist noch jung und fit
> 
> ...




was habt ihr alle mit diesen höhenmetern.
ich fahr meistens im taunus und dann immer zum altkönig und feldberg (zusammen 1100hm). und dies mach ich ungefähr 9-11mal im monat. dann kommt man auf diese zahl 120000 im jahr.

bei langstrecken hab ich allerdings öfters probleme. ich hab zwar ein bissle kraft in den beinen, aber eine richtig eingefleischte kondition hab ich nicht. wo soll die auch herkommen  , ich fahr ja erst seit nem guten jahr und hab erst vor 2 monaten angefangen richtig GA zu trainieren.

aber die tour werde ich wohl überstehen


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr alle mit diesen höhenmetern.



nichts für ungut, babu. hab mich ja nur etwas gewundert, dass mein hac eine jahresleistung von ca. 56000 hm angezeigt hat. und ich bin dieses jahr verdammt viel im taunus unterwegs gewesen ...
ist ja auch wurscht   
bei dir wird die kondition schon noch ordentlich kommen und spätestens dann können wir alle einpacken   

beim wolf bist in guten händen


----------



## sipemue (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo @all!

Den Vorschlag eine etwas längere Tour am 15 oder 16 Jan. (siehe Vorschlag von wolflack, ca 70 km bei 1500 hm) zu machen finde ich toll    Bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Und den 20er Schnitt bekommen wir locker hin ... ich nehm die Abschleppstange mit, damit ziehe ich einen leichten jungen Burschen wie Babu mit meinen 110 kg Kampfgewicht (ich+Bike) locker jede Steigung hoch    

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## homburger (6. Januar 2005)

Muss mal schauen, falls ich dann in HG bin würde ich mich gern anhängen, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt.

@Babu- Ich habe zahlreiche Spuren von den beinahe Stürzen an meinen Beinen entdeckt... Hat aber ´ne Menge Spaß gemacht!

Sven


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mal schauen, falls ich dann in HG bin würde ich mich gern anhängen, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt.
> 
> @Babu- Ich habe zahlreiche Spuren von den beinahe Stürzen an meinen Beinen entdeckt... Hat aber ´ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Sven




jo, ich auch, wobei ich mich ja ein-zweimal wirklich hingelegt hab  
war super, muss wiederholt werden, dann aber vielleicht nicht bei eis sondern bei 40grad im schatten....ist sicher auch ganz lustig


----------



## CarstenM-R (6. Januar 2005)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn es am WE 15. /16. stattfindet, danach bin ich beruflich ein wenig unterwegs. Einen 20 er Schnitt schaffe ich zwar nicht, aber es wird schon gehen. Wolf ist zwar fitter als ich, aber er einen 20 er Schnitt packt er auf der Strecke eh nicht.  
Vielleicht können wir Martin ja auch überreden. Da wäre unser "alt" Herren Team komplett.


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

es hieß doch ein 14er schnitt. oder  


			
				CarstenM-R schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn es am WE 15. /16. stattfindet, danach bin ich beruflich ein wenig unterwegs. Einen 20 er Schnitt schaffe ich zwar nicht, aber es wird schon gehen. Wolf ist zwar fitter als ich, aber er einen 20 er Schnitt packt er auf der Strecke eh nicht.
> Vielleicht können wir Martin ja auch überreden. Da wäre unser "alt" Herren Team komplett.


----------



## wolflack (10. Januar 2005)

sipmue und ich starten am 15.1 um 12:00 in Friedrichsdorf. Da die Tour ca. 5 Stunden dauert, ist Beleuchtung von Vorteil, ich werde auf jeden Fall die Sigma Mirage + X mitnehmen.
Die Tour ist auf:
http://de.geocities.com/wolflack/taunus_mtb/taunus_mtb_tour.htm
beschrieben.
Friedrichsdorf-Saalburg-Giggelsburg-Köppern-Steinkopf bei Ober-Rosbach-Lochmühle-Saalburg-Sandplacken über den mittleren Hangweg-Feldberg-Fuchstanz-Altkönig-Hohe Mark, evtl. über den Viktoria-Tempel.
Werden knappe 70 km und ca. 1400 Hm
Trails (Up- und Downhill) können beliebig eingeschoben werde, vorrangig ist es aber eine Tour um Kondition zu bolzen.
Gruß, Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (10. Januar 2005)

sorry,
kann nun aber doch nicht. schreib noch 2 arbeiten nach dem wochenende. und das sind dann ausgerechnet mathe und chemie....  so ein mist. muss also lernen.

aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei


----------



## sipemue (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
mache morgen abend eine Runde um den Herzberg, Dauer ca. 1,5 Std., Treffpunkt 19 Uhr Waldfriedhof Kirdorf oder alternativ später auf der Saalburg aufgabeln. Speed: Mittel; Technik: Da dunkel + nass eher weniger Trails, 95% Waldautobahn.

Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Babu (18. Januar 2005)

naja, würd gern, darf aber nicht. hab wegen einer herzerkrankung im moment absolutes sportverbot


----------



## wolflack (19. Januar 2005)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt noch mit?


wie schon mit Simon abgesprochen, bin ich mit dabei. Treffpunkt heute abend 19:00 vor dem Cafe Molitor, Rotlaufweg, oberhalb vom Waldfriedhof Hardtwald. Die Tour am Samstag (15.1.) verlief wie geplant über Köppern, Steinkopf, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig, Hohe Mark, Weberpfad, F-Dorf. 63,75 km, reine Fahrzeit 4 Std. 23 Min. Fahrzeit von 12:15 bis 17:10. Macht also einen guten 14er Schnitt.
@Babu: Gute Besserung


----------



## sipemue (31. Januar 2005)

Hat jmd. Lust am Mittwoch, 2.2., abends für ca. 1,5-2 Std. eine Runde zu radeln? Das Wetter soll ja deutlich wärmer werden, so dass man bis zum / um den Herzberg auch ohne Spikes kommen sollte.

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, auch wenn es regnen sollte. Treffpunkt z.B. 19 Uhr beim Kaffee Molitor im Rotlaufweg (i.d.Nähe vom Waldfriedhof Bad Homburg).


----------



## wolflack (1. Februar 2005)

ich bin dabei, 19:00 Cafe Molitor


----------



## sipemue (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

die nächste Nacht-Bike-Saison steht an: Morgen abend (Freitag 4.2.) 17.30 Uhr oder 18 Uhr. Treffpunkt wieder vor dem Kaffeee Molitor.

Am Mittwoch verlief die Tour zusammen mit Wolf einmal zügig rund um den Herzberg ... nur für mich ohne Spikes war es doch oberhalb 500m sehr sehr grenzwertig zu fahren    ... morgen dürfte es aber aufgrund der angehaltenen Plustemperaturen ok sein.

Wer kommt also morgen ggf mit (Technik einfach, Speed mittel bis schnell)?


----------



## sipemue (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Und schon wieder steht die nächste Abend/Nacht-Snow&Ice Biketour an:
Am Donnerstag 10.02. um 18 Uhr. Treffpunkt um 18.00 Uhr am Kaffee Molitor oder um 18.20 Uhr auf der Saalburg.
Es bietet sich eine Tour z.B. von der Saalburg über den Sandplacken und Fuchstanz zur HohenMark und zurück nach HG an (Dauer ca. 2 Std. ab HG). Oder eben einmal den Hügel hoch-und-runter  , würde mir auch sehr liegen. Nach der superscharfen Tour am Sonntag mit Wolf und abschnittweise mit Carsten bin ich süchtiger den je nach Eis 

Wer kommt mit?
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, nur bitte vorher eine kurze Info hier posten wer mitkommt


----------



## sipemue (13. Februar 2005)

Die nächste Bike-Night-Tour steht an  :

Mittwoch, 16.2., 19.00 Uhr am Kaffee Molitor (in Bad Homburg) oder um 19.22 Uhr auf der Saalburg. Dauer ca. 2 Std. Tour z.B. wie siehe oben.
Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden, heute war die Tour bis 400 hm eine gnadenlose Schlammschlacht, ab 400 hm jedoch traumhaft winterlich der Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Posada (15. Februar 2005)

wie sieht´s denn im Taunus aus. laesst es sich auch ohne Spikes fahren?


----------



## sipemue (16. Februar 2005)

@Posada: Dies kann ich hier morgen posten. Ich werde heute abend (mit Spikes) von Bad Homburg über Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken auf den Feldberg radln. 
Ich denke aber mal, dass man ab ca. 400 hm (z.B. Saalburg) ohne Spikes nicht alzu gute Karten hat, bzw. keine Meter macht. Die letzten Tage hat es ja doch im Taunus ganz gut geschneit und tagsüber taut die Oberfläche an und über Nacht friert das alles schön fest.


----------



## matzelbiker (16. Februar 2005)

War heute morgen bis Sandplacken/Fuchstanz unterwegs.
Oberhalb der Saalburg liegt ziemlich viel Schnee  Ab Saalburg sind die Wege, wenn nicht durch Autoreifen eine Spur gefahren wurde, auch mit Spikes teilweise nur schwer befahrbar.
Ohne Spikes würd ich es gar nicht erst probieren.
Hat trotzdem mächtig Spaß gemacht  
 Gruß Matzelbiker


----------



## sipemue (17. Februar 2005)

War ja gestern abend auch noch unterwegs und kann daher meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen: Selbst mit Spikes war es teilweise recht haarig, da man stellenweise wie "fremdgesteuert" von einer Rille in die nächste getänzelt ist. Aber war mal wieder eine große Gaudi


----------



## cleiende (19. Februar 2005)

Tja, wer morgen (Sonntag) im Taunus unterwegs sein möchte sollte entweder
- eine Schaufel oder
- Spikes oder
- Monsterschlappen (Panaracer Dart/Smoke o.ä.)
dabeihaben.
War heute unterwegs, 15-20 cm Neuschnee sprechen für sich. Nur Hauptwege waren fahrbar, trotzdem zählt jeder Kilometer doppelt.
Hier die Bilder des Tages: Klick


----------



## sipemue (20. Februar 2005)

War heute auch unterwegs. Am Vorderrad wurden gemessen: 60km bei 1200 hm, das Hinterrad hat sicherlich 10 km mehr drauf   

War schon ein Spass bei all dem herrlichen Schnee. Nur die Fussgänger haben teilweise sehr gestört, besonders im Radius von 5 km um den Feldberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (21. Februar 2005)

Die nächste Snow+Night+Bike+Runde steht an: Donnerstag, 24.2. um 19.00 Uhr am Kaffee Molitor (Nähe Waldfriedhof in HG/Kirdorf).
Geplant ist: Einmal uf die Bersch (gemeint ist natürlich der höchste hier im Taunus, Tour von HG-Saalburg-Herzberg-Sandplacken-Feldberg & retour), Dauer gut 2 Std., es geht über die Hauptwege nach oben.
Achtung: Spikes werden sicherlich benötigt!

Warum ihr hier mitradeln solltet: Weil es wohl einer der wenigen Möglichkeiten ist im herrlichen winterlichen Taunus zu biken ohne permanent vom Fußvolk belästigt zu werden


----------



## sipemue (25. Februar 2005)

So ... dann fülle ich mal weiter diesen Beitrag alleine auf   

Die nächste "Night+Start ins WE" Tour steht an:
Heute (25.2.) um 19 Uhr am Kaffee Molitor.

Geplant: Solange fahren wie es Spass macht, ich möchte aber schon einmal auf den Feldberg (diesmal via Weberpfad, dann direkt auf den Herzberg, Limes entlang zum Sandplacken, Feldberg ... von hier aus schauen, wie es weitergeht, ggf. über Altkönig und Hohemark zurück nach Bad Homburg)
-> Dauer ca. 2,5-3 Std. / ca. 1000 hm   
-> Spikes + Thermoskanne mit heißer Schokolade sind zur Zeit ein Muss   

Bitte kurze Mail oder PM bis 18 Uhr wer mitkommen möchte, da ich andernfalls direkt "durchstarte".


----------



## sipemue (27. Februar 2005)

Das das Wetter z.Zt. so herrlich ist und die Temperaturen so schön winterlich und ich einfach nicht genug bekommen kann, plane ich auch schon die nächste Night-Bike-Snow+Ice Radltour:

Am Dienstag um 19.30 Uhr am Kaffee Molitor. Geplant: Einmal rauf und runter, Dauer ca. 2 Std., evtl. ein bissi schneller oder langsamer, je nachdem wie die Fahrbedingungen sind und die Kondition.

Wer also vor moligen 10 Grad (minus) nicht zurückschreckt und den reiz des verschneiten Taunus @ night miterleben möchte, der schreibe mir einfach eine kurze PM.


----------

